# Break In Advice



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone have some sage advice on break in of barrel and slide/mechanism? Should the barrel cool between rounds, cleaning fouling, number of rounds fired during process ect. I have also heard from some that breakin procedures are not necessary. I want to take care on my new addition. Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just take my time and shoot some different ammo's through a new gun and see what it likes and what I like about it. I don't shoot fast enough to worry about heating a barrel or slide up to much. I might put a drop or two of oil on a slide at about 100rds but not always.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Make sure to clean well before going out to shoot. I take a wide selection of ammo. Start off with slow fire, changing types of rounds per mag. then a few mags that contain different types of rounds. for the last stage do several mags rapid fire. Take it back home clean and inspect parts carefully.


----------



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks to both of you. Seems to make sense.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

The one thing I can tell you from experience about break-in

Never trust a semi-auto for CCW or home defense until you have reached at least the 500 round count! The Chamber needs to "seat" and take a set. Bullets that might stick in the gun when new, will magically fly through the gun as more rounds are fired. 

Remember this is a machine ........ and all the moving parts need to "mate" with each other under Stress.

Barrel care: Many will argue my points but here is what I believe. Use TW25B inside your barrel. Use a tight fitting cotton swab and "rub" the barrel good with this lubricant. It will inhibit the attraction of copper to the barrel's walls and make cleaning easier. Run a final dry patch down the barrel before use.
Do this every time you clean the barrel........... the lubricant will be forced into the pores of the metal. If you soak your barrels ......... you will lose much of this "seasoning" and you will have to begin again.

Also one final point about lubrication and semi-autos............ normal gun oils dissipate very quickly -- some say over a few days. I say this can happen in a few weeks. So if you are using a gun oil to lubricate your "RAILS" be advised of this fact. I personally use a high quality "Grease" to lubricate the rails .......the weapon will stay "wet" for months using this method. Letting a semi-auto go "dry" is the most dangerous thing that can happen to the weapon if needed for personal defense.

JF.


----------



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Sniper,
After putting 100 rounds through the gun the other day and then doing a thorough cleaning I removed a substantial amount of fouling. When I ran the next 100 through the fouling was minimal. Just goes to show that some form of breaking in is taking place. I like the idea of using grease on the rail to enhance reliability. I am looking forward to better accuracy as well after 
500+ rounds. Thanks Again :smt023


----------

